# What coat color is she??



## Emma G (Mar 1, 2021)

Just curious on what her coat color is called. I've never actually seen another gsd that looks like her. I mean she almost looks like a malinois. ( I think I spelled that right?)
Her momma was a white gsd and her dad was a dark sable gsd.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Looks like a sable, very light


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Sable. Her color will change a lot from what you see now.


----------



## Honey Maid (Dec 25, 2020)

She is super cute! I love that stripe on her head.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

A friend had a light sable that ended up being mostly tan as an adult.


----------

